# Advice needed - touring Germany / Belgium for the 1st time.



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

This year we are going away for the last two week in July - heading straight for the ferry from the Lincoln show and as I have only ever toured France and Spain with the MH I am looking for some good sights for the family to see, predominatly the trip will take in Germany and Belgium for the first time ever. 
Rough route as follows

Calais, Koblenz, Strasbourg, Lucerne, Constance, Legoland (For the kids, honestly), Luxembourg, Brussels, Brugge and back to Calais

Any Stellplatz / site recommendations would be appreciated along with any must see's whilst in these areas. 

Regards
Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

At Koblenz turn right along the mosel towards Trier and you will be spoilt for choice for stelplatze along there - or if thats too much off route, head south along the banks of the Rhine and stop at Bacharach, theres a good stellplatze and nice town there. Midway between Koblenz and Strasbourg is the Pfalzerwald, a beautiful wine growing region. Theres a stellplatz on the outskirts of the town of Neustadt An Der Weinstrasse and loads of other cracking stellplatze all around that area, a must if you're partial to a drop of the old vino. Theres a few along the northern coast of Lake Constance, Uberlingen, Radolfzell spring to mind. Have a look in the campsite database, most of these are in there along with quite a few others.
There is a stellplatz at Legoland Gunzburg as well although we haven't stayed there personally.
If you're spending alot of time in Germany then you need to get the Bordatlas, have a look HERE

If you need any more specific info, pm me and i'll try to help.

Have a great trip.

pete.


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Lucerne - Camping Lido. We have just returned. Excellent situated fore seeing Lucerne! Bit of building work being done ( new reception area) but motorhome was parked well away from work so it didn't intetfere with enjoyment. Walk or bus into otwn, supermarket 15 mins walk, bar on site - great food. Plenty to see in Lucerne
Luxembourg- we go often. Ther is a camping site at Luxembourg town but we prefer to saty at Diekirch and get the bus to Lux. Hypermarket 2 miles away, bus and train station nearby. If looking ofr a bit of heaven and quiet, I would recommend Clervaux Municipal.
Brugge - Klein STrand Camping in Jabeke is good and you can use ACSI card. 3 Restaurants, 2 bars swimming lake. Ideal for taking bus to Brugge or Ostend. Both beautiful towns. Otherwise you could stay at Camping Memling at Brugge. Ok site (not wonderful but worth it because of the nearness to Brugge)and bus 100yards away. Hypermarket 200yds.
Gent - we love Gent - bit similar to Brugge but different scale. Camping Blaarmeerson - bus at door into gent. good site restaurant, take away, bar. Also site at a country park with lots and lots of sporting opportunities. We always spend at least one night here before going back to Brugge or Gent.
Let us know if we can help or offer more info. We visit this arae at least twice each year.
Good luck
Frankie


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

sorry Paul, have just noticed that you are from east Kilbride. We live in Motherwell and also have a Swift Sundance. Let us know if you need any more local advice. WE always go with Superfast from Rosyth (not as expensive as you are led to believe)
cheers
Frankie


----------



## boatyard (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we stayed a couple of nights at Parc La Closure in Belgium, a Dutch site, it is a lovely part of the country and a very nice site nice site.
More details on www.alanrogers.com sorry couldn't do the link.
Its just off the N803 Rochefort / St Hubert road at Bure-Telling.

Stuart


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Paul.

Great area to visit we done it last year visited most of the above mentioned sites .my favourite has to be The Mozel Valley. Have a great trip.....aido


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Second that the Mosel valley is amazing. If your into History Trier is stacked out with places to visit from the Roman Occupation. We are going back again this summer for an extended visit.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I second Frankies recs. and would add the River Neckar to your lengthening list of options; I presume you are going for about 2 months?  

8)


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

A wonderful campsite is Ruedesheim. No need to reserve, just turn up before midday. It is on the Rhein and has the communal pool next to the site. Walking into town is only 5 minutes. It has a little shop and bar/restaurant on site. See link.

http://www.campingplatz-ruedesheim.de/index-e.htm

Have fun.

Maddie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

1946 said:


> A wonderful campsite is Ruedesheim. No need to reserve, just turn up before midday. It is on the Rhein and has the communal pool next to the site. Walking into town is only 5 minutes. It has a little shop and bar/restaurant on site. See link.
> 
> http://www.campingplatz-ruedesheim.de/index-e.htm
> 
> ...


Is 1946 a birth date. Good year as I was born then to if that is what it is plus I was dragged up in Middx too. Spooky.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Paul, note your route through Belgium - Luxembourg to Brussells. If you need an overnight, there's a free parking area in Han sur lesse - about 5km east of the autoroute, also a good municipal camp site. It's a pretty village with caves & a mini train that runs up to the caves. If you've got kids in tow, they'll like a bit longer there!


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Pusser,

It is my partner's birthyear, so end of this month I am organising a big surprise party for him. :lol: 
Have a good birthday yourself if it hasn't been already.


Maddie


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I drive to Brussels quite often (in the car) unless anyone knows otherwise I would be very careful if you are taking a motorhome into the centre, there is not a lot of parking and most of the driving is manic!

Give way to the right except for roads with a squiggly line across them seems to be the rule and give way to trams, also be prepared to get hooted at .....often!

Parking just bounce off the car in front/behind thats what bumpers are for.

If anyone does read this and knows of a parking place (safe) for motorhomes in the centre overnight I would love to know where it is!!!


----------

